# Wallet fonctionnement ?



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je cherche le moyen d'ajouter des cartes de fidélité dans l'application Wallet 

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Tu lances Wallet (cela fonctionnera mieux  )
Ne pas sélectionner le + (c'est pour la CB), mais le "modifier les cartes" qui est en bas
Ensuite "Scanner un code"
La suite devrait être automatique.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tu lances Wallet (cela fonctionnera mieux  )
> Ne pas sélectionner le + (c'est pour la CB), mais le "modifier les cartes" qui est en bas
> Ensuite "Scanner un code"
> La suite devrait être automatique.



quand je vais dans " Scanner code " l'appareil photo s'ouvre et après rien ne ce passe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Il faut cible le code barre de la carte de fidélité si elle en a bien un. Cela va la détecter
Sinon, il faudra sans doute passer via l'application du magasin correspondant ...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

j'ai essayé de cibler le code barre mais rien ne ce passe
Il n'y a pas d'application du magasin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Hmm, effectivement. La carte de fidélité de mon magasin ne veut plus être scannée maintenant (je l'ai supprimée pour faire un test)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

je ne trouve pas de solutions


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

J'avais sûrement utilisé cette méthode :
https://www.igen.fr/ios/2016/06/ajo...de-fidelite-dans-wallet-avec-passwallet-95979


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

J'ai essayé cette méthode , mais cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2019)

Fait comme moi, arrête d'essayer d'utiliser cette appli (que, personnellement, je n'ai jamais réussi à utiliser) et utilise plutôt Stocard (par exemple).


----------



## PDD (24 Mars 2019)

Pas de soucis chez moi, mais avec très peu de banques dans mon cas seul BNP Paris Bas est active. J'ai fait +; continuer; puis ajouter une banque pour introduire la BNP comme possibilité de paiement et cela marche bien.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Pas de soucis chez moi, mais avec très peu de banques dans mon cas seul BNP Paris Bas est active. J'ai fait +; continuer; puis ajouter une banque pour introduire la BNP comme possibilité de paiement et cela marche bien.



Le soucis est sur les cartes de fidélités et non les cartes de banques


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mars 2019)

Franchement, Wallet n'est vraiment pas fait pour les cartes de fidélité !
à l'époque j'avais rentré qqs cartes avec l'APP "PassWallet" mais ça avait été assez fastidieux et relativement minimaliste. Depuis j'utilise "FidMe" et j'en suis content car cette APP est bien conçue et beaucoup plus complète pour ce job.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Stocard vs FidMe : qu'est-ce qui est le mieux ?

FidMe semble demander l'accès à notre position contrairement à Stocard.
Je suppose que les 2 affichent de la publicité, n'est-ce pas ?
Permettent-elles de mettre la carte de fidélité dans Wallet une fois qu'on l'a renseignée ?
Les cartes, sont-elles stockées en local ou sur un serveur de l'application associé ?
Faut-il créer un compte dans ces applications ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, cela me permettra de tester éventuellement l'une de ces applications. J'ai peu de carte de fidélité, mais si ces applications sont vraiment pratique, autant en profiter.


----------



## Madame Mim (24 Mars 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Stocard vs FidMe : qu'est-ce qui est le mieux ?
> 
> FidMe semble demander l'accès à notre position contrairement à Stocard.
> Je suppose que les 2 affichent de la publicité, n'est-ce pas ?
> ...



Stocard n'a pas besoin de compte, cette app a aussi l’avantage de fonctionner sans connexion Internet. Je l’utilise depuis plusieurs années sans aucun problème, l'app est régulièrement mise à jour, il est tout à fait possible de supprimer la publicité. Celle-ci ne m’intéresse pas donc c’est désactivé. L’ajout de carte est instantané, il y a beaucoup de cartes pre-programmées mais si le magasin n’existe pas dans la liste cela n’empêche absolument pas l’ajout d'une carte inconnue. Stocard permet aussi plusieurs cartes d'une même enseigne mais de clients différents car on peut ajouter un nom pour les différencier. 
Fidme quand je l’avais essayé il y a quelques années exigeait la création de compte au contraire de Stocard et nécessitait Internet pour fonctionner, je ne sais pas comment Fidme a évolué car étant satisfaite de Stocard je ne me suis plus intéressée à aucune autre app. Stocard a été adoptée par toute la famille et tous en sont satisfaits.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Merci pour ces infos, donc Stocard me semble bien mieux pour mon utilisation.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Franchement, Wallet n'est vraiment pas fait pour les cartes de fidélité !
> à l'époque j'avais rentré qqs cartes avec l'APP "PassWallet" mais ça avait été assez fastidieux et relativement minimaliste. Depuis j'utilise "FidMe" et j'en suis content car cette APP est bien conçue et beaucoup plus complète pour ce job.



J'utilise. aussi FidMe


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

Madame Mim a dit:


> Stocard n'a pas besoin de compte, cette app a aussi l’avantage de fonctionner sans connexion Internet. Je l’utilise depuis plusieurs années sans aucun problème, l'app est régulièrement mise à jour, il est tout à fait possible de supprimer la publicité. Celle-ci ne m’intéresse pas donc c’est désactivé. L’ajout de carte est instantané, il y a beaucoup de cartes pre-programmées mais si le magasin n’existe pas dans la liste cela n’empêche absolument pas l’ajout d'une carte inconnue. Stocard permet aussi plusieurs cartes d'une même enseigne mais de clients différents car on peut ajouter un nom pour les différencier.
> Fidme quand je l’avais essayé il y a quelques années exigeait la création de compte au contraire de Stocard et nécessitait Internet pour fonctionner, je ne sais pas comment Fidme a évolué car étant satisfaite de Stocard je ne me suis plus intéressée à aucune autre app. Stocard a été adoptée par toute la famille et tous en sont satisfaits.



Je suis ok pour des applications tierces

mis a quoi set Wallet pou les cartes de fidélité ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Wallet permet d'utiliser une carte d'un magasin en 4 lettres commençant par F 
A priori, cela passe via Gowento et permet d'afficher les promo en cours (10€ de reduction pour 100€ d'achat), les magasin, etc ...

La sncf via son application permet d'y mettre ton billet de train, enfin le QR code


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mars 2019)

Je viens de télécharger "STOCARD" et il est vrai qu'elle n'est pas mal. Pour le coup je vais dégager FedMe dont les pubs permanentes m'agacent.
Ceci dit stoguard propose aussi d'ouvrir un compte...mais ce n'est pas obligatoire et ça fonctionne sans.
Seul bémol: La liste en haut d'affichage de la liste des cartes "Les plus pertinentes" qui m'agace plus qu'elle ne m'aide...mais bon, c'est un détail.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (24 Mars 2019)

Etrange que cela ne fonctionne pas pour vous avec PassWallet. Moi j'ai rentré mes principales cartes de fidélité de magasins sur Wallet via ce site web (et safari mobile), et du coup en cliquant deux fois sur le bouton principal j'ai toutes les cartes importantes à porter de ... zapette.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

Je n'arrive pas a me connecter a PassWallet


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

Tout comme *Igrekoa2n* j'ai réussi à intégrer toutes mes cartes de fidélité avec PassWallet sans aucun problème. Du coup j'ai viré FidMe et j'ai tout dans Wallet, mes CB, ma carte Ticket Restaurant et mes cartes de fidelité


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

NSI a dit:


> Tout comme *Igrekoa2n* j'ai réussi à intégrer toutes mes cartes de fidélité avec PassWallet sans aucun problème. Du coup j'ai viré FidMe et j'ai tout dans Wallet, mes CB, ma carte Ticket Restaurant et mes cartes de fidelité



Je n'arrive pas a aller sur " PassWallet"


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2019)

Je viens d'essayer de me connecter à l'APP "PassWallet" (*passwallet*.app/fr)
La connexion (aussi bien avec FireFox qu'avec Safari) est refusée car pas sécurisée...?
Avez vous ce problème ?


----------



## peyret (25 Mars 2019)

Oui pareil.... en demandant "plus d'infos", on affiche ceci...



On peut voir que le certificat a expiré le 24....
Alors contacter l'administrateur du site..... je te laisse le faire....


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2019)

Ben je crois que je vais en rester là car ce n'était que par curiosité vu que je préfère utiliser les APP dédiées et donc "stocard"


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

En cliquant sur "visiter le site quand même" (sous Safari) tout fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

Vous avez essayé de créer une carte ?


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

Oui comme indiqué j'ai créé toutes mes cartes sans soucis (Carrefour, Air France, SNCF, Accor, Gaumont)


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mars 2019)

Je viens de m'amuser à créer une carte...Mais franchement ce n'est pas aussi professionnel qu'avec les APP dédiées qui permettent plus de possibilités d'exploitations et d'affichages. De plus, le code barre sous Wallet est "rikiki" ce qui dans le cas d'impossibilité à le flasher par la caissière va lui compliquer la vie à le recopier !!!
Par ailleurs les APP dédiées permettent de suivre le montant des cagnottes je ne sais pas si Wallet le permet.


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

Pour le code aucun soucis chez Carrefour. je n'ai pas testé ailleurs. Pour la cagnotte je ne sais pas je ne regarde pas.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

J’essaie de créer une carte mais j’ai pas la possibilité de l’envoyer dans Wallet !


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

Tu n'as pas l'icône ci-dessous ? Tu as bien activé la case iOs 9 ou supérieur ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

NSI a dit:


> Tu n'as pas l'icône ci-dessous ? Tu as bien activé la case iOs 9 ou supérieur ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 131759


Impossible avec Safari , mais je viens d'essayer avec l'iPhone et je suis arrivé a saisir mes cartes


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

Ah cool


----------



## Ben5988 (9 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche une liste de carte de fidélité compatible avec Wallet. Je parle nativement sans passer par une application ou bidouille avec certains site.

J'ai trouvé Boulanger, Mcdo et intersport qui sont 100% compatible. Il suffit juste d'aller sur leurs site et se connecter sur son compte fidélité pour avoir un message qui propose de l'installer dans Wallet

Vous en connaissez d'autres ? Merci


----------



## subsole (9 Mai 2019)

Bonjour

Par ici ===> http://www.selfpass.net/fr/passbook/list/

Je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2019)

Avec PassWallet ,pas de soucis pour insérer les cartes


----------



## Ben5988 (10 Mai 2019)

Merci je connaissais deja mais ça rajoute juste le code barre de la carte. Moi je cherche un intégration complète. Je m'explique, par exemple avec mcdo quand j'ouvre wallet je vois mes points fidélité mis à jour en temps réel idem pour boulanger je vois ma cagnotte sur ma carte et intersport aussi, je reçois aussi des notifications d'intersport pour les promotions . Je trouve très pratique car pas besoin d'application tout est dans wallet et mis à jour en temps reel pour nos point ou cagnotte mais je ne trouve aucune liste de carte fidélité compatible nativement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2019)

De plus en plus, quand on a une carte de fidélité, on n’a pas besoin de la présenter en caisse. On donne son nom et ils vous retrouvent.

Ça marche comme ça en particulier dans les magasins de vêtements (mais pas dans les grandes surfaces, pour lesquelles j’utilise leur application).

Du coup, je ne m’encombre plus des cartes de ces enseignes dans mon portefeuille ou dans mon iPhone (il faut juste se souvenir au moment du passage en caisse si on est enregistré chez eux ou pas ).


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> De plus en plus, quand on a une carte de fidélité, on n’a pas besoin de la présenter en caisse. On donne son nom et ils vous retrouvent.
> 
> Ça marche comme ça en particulier dans les magasins de vêtements (mais pas dans les grandes surfaces, pour lesquelles j’utilise leur application).
> 
> Du coup, je ne m’encombre plus des cartes de ces enseignes dans mon portefeuille ou dans mon iPhone (il faut juste se souvenir au moment du passage en caisse si on est enregistré chez eux ou pas ).


Eh ces fameuses cartes ne rapportent souvent pas grand chose 
Même la grande enseigne Décathlon a supprimé sa carte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Eh ces fameuses cartes ne rapportent souvent pas grand chose
> Même la grande enseigne Décathlon a supprimé sa carte



À nous, non. Eux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2019)

La carte FNAC semble bien se marier avec Wallet


----------



## ze_random_bass (12 Mai 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> La carte FNAC semble bien se marier avec Wallet



+1 et aussi pour les billets de train, de bus Ouibus, les billets d’avion (testé chez Eaysjet, Iberia, Vueling, Voletea) et les tickets de cinéma chez Pathé. Après, il y a des cartes de fidélité qui sont stockées directement dans les appli comme chez Monoprix ... en même temps, je n’ai que deux compte fidélité : la FNAC et Monoprix.

A+


----------



## macnewbie007 (29 Avril 2020)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je cherche une liste de carte de fidélité compatible avec Wallet. Je parle nativement sans passer par une application ou bidouille avec certains site.
> 
> ...



bonjour, j’ai créé un topic avec une liste des enseignes compatibles qui pourra t’aider. :





						Liste programmes fidélités à ajouter dans Apple Wallet
					

Bonjour, Il est souvent difficile de trouver comment ajouter des programmes de fidélités dans le Wallet. J’ai fait la liste de ceux que j’avais réussi à récupérer en passant directement par les enseignes (sans passer par des sites comme passwallet). Il y a à ma connaissance 2 méthodes pour les...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## kasimodem (29 Avril 2020)

Super la liste !
J'avais à une époque testé quelques apps mais ça m'a vite saoulé. Obligé d'installer l'app de chaque magasin juste pour déclarer la carte dans Wallet ça gave, surtout qu'après on en a généralement plus l'utilité de cette app. On peut la supprimer ceci dit, ça garde quand même la carte dans Wallet. Sinon il y a aussi des apps du store spécialisée en centralisation de cartes, mais elles sont souvent bardées de pub.
Au final j'ai trouvé ma méthode la plus simple : https://passwallet.app/fr/
Juste Safari, on choisi sa carte et hop, elle arrive dans Wallet, 10 secondes chrono, pas intrusif au moins


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

kasimodem a dit:


> Super la liste !
> J'avais à une époque testé quelques apps mais ça m'a vite saoulé. Obligé d'installer l'app de chaque magasin juste pour déclarer la carte dans Wallet ça gave, surtout qu'après on en a généralement plus l'utilité de cette app. On peut la supprimer ceci dit, ça garde quand même la carte dans Wallet. Sinon il y a aussi des apps du store spécialisée en centralisation de cartes, mais elles sont souvent bardées de pub.
> Au final j'ai trouvé ma méthode la plus simple : https://passwallet.app/fr/
> Juste Safari, on choisi sa carte et hop, elle arrive dans Wallet, 10 secondes chrono, pas intrusif au moins


Passwallet est pas mal , je l'utilise et c'est pratique


----------



## speedlink (14 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, j’utilisais Passwallet sans problème jusqu’à maintenant mais depuis hier j’essaye d’ajouter une carte et ça me met chaque fois: « Safari ne peut pas télécharger ce fichier » . Je suis sur IPhone. Une idée?


----------

